# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Πρόβλημα με δέκτη Lifeview LV6TBOXHD-A

## esestav

Εκθέτω το πρόβλημα για να αναδείξω το ρητό το "Φθηνό βγαίνει ακριβό".
Ο Lifeview LV6TBOXHD-A είναι αρκετά καλός δέκτης για τα 35 ευρω που τον είχα αγοράσει.

Δούλευε άψογα μέχρι την μέρα που στο πορτατίφ δίπλα στην τηλεόραση άλλαξα λάμπα και έβαλα μια οικονομική, οικονομίας εξ ανατολής προερχόμενη λάμπα φθορισμού με ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα.
Παρακολουθούσα τηλεόραση, ανάβω το πορτατίφ καίγεται ή λάμπα φθορισμού και την ίδια στιγμή παγώνει ο δέκτης. 

Τον σβήνω τον ανάβω και πλέον δεν έχω εικόνα παρά μόνο σε κάποια κανάλια, σπασμένη εικόνα και σπασμένο ήχο. Στα περισσότερα κανάλια μαύρο. Τον άνοιξα μέσα δεν υπάρχει κάτι εμφανές.

Ανοίγοντας την λάμπα ήταν τόσο φθηνή που το μετασχηματιστάκι ήταν πιασμένο με σελοτέιπ.
Απο ότι φαίνετε από την ζέστη ξεκόλησε το σελοτειπ, άνοιξε ο πυρήνας από το μετασχηματατιστάκι έκανε υπέρταση και κάτι μετέφερε στον δέκτη που ήταν στο ίδιο πολύμπριζο. Περαστικά μου δεν ξαναγοράσω φθηνοπράματα εξ ανατολής τσάμπα πήγε ο δέκτης.
Αγοράζοντας την φθηνολάμπα σκέφτηκα το πολύ πολύ να καεί η λάμπα δυστυχώς μπορεί να πάρει μαζί της και άλλες συσκευές όπως τον δέκτη. Το γράφω για ενημέρωση.

Παίζει να βρω τι φταίει στον δέκτη και να το διορθώσω; Περισσότερο για το χόμπυ, έχω άλλο δέκτη για να κάνω την δουλειά.

Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες και από τον δέκτη αλλά και την αναθεματισμένη λάμπα.

Σταύρος
ifeview-lv6tboxhda-hd.jpeglifeview.jpglamba.jpg

----------


## angel_grig

To μονο που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ειναι να τσεκαρεις το τροφοδοτικο (που μαλλον λειτουργει) και μετα να περασεις το firmware....διαφορετικα εαν ειναι κατι αλλο και ειδικο εξοπλισμο θες αλλά και ειδικα εξαρτηματα (πχ ολοκληρωμενα)

----------


## esestav

> To μονο που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ειναι να τσεκαρεις το τροφοδοτικο (που μαλλον λειτουργει) και μετα να περασεις το firmware....διαφορετικα εαν ειναι κατι αλλο και ειδικο εξοπλισμο θες αλλά και ειδικα εξαρτηματα (πχ ολοκληρωμενα)


Καλησπέρα,
ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Το τροφοδοτικό δεν ξέρω αν έχει θέμα,  ταινίες από το usb παίζει κανονικά. Θα δοκιμάσω να το κάνω firmware update.
Θα ενημερώσω σχετικά. Αν θέλει κάτι εξειδικευμένο, θα το αφήσω  μόνο για να βλέπω ταινίες.

Με το firmware τζίφος, δεν περνάει ούτε το ίδιο, νεότερο δεν υπάρχει.

Σταύρος

----------


## atsio

Δες την κεραία σου.

----------


## esestav

> Δες την κεραία σου.


Καλημέρα θα εννοείς εσωτερικά στο tuner; Θα τον ανοίξω να δω μήπως βρω κάτι καμμένο.

----------


## atsio

Όχι, την κεραία του σπιτιού σου. Δοκίμασέ τον (τον δέκτη) σε άλλη κεραία π.χ. σε φίλο. Το σύμπτωμά σου δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις δυνατό σήμα από την κεραία.

----------


## esestav

> Όχι, την κεραία του σπιτιού σου. Δοκίμασέ τον (τον δέκτη) σε άλλη κεραία π.χ. σε φίλο. Το σύμπτωμά σου δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις δυνατό σήμα από την κεραία.


Καλημέρα σου,
έχω άλλο δέκτη και παίζει στην συγκεκριμμενή έξοδο από την κεραία. Μάλλον από την τάση που έφαγε κάτι έκαψε. Ευχαριστώ πάντος.

----------


## esestav

Το σήμα είναι φουλ πατώντας το info στον δέκτη. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορεί να διορθωθεί, άρα τίτλοι τέλους για τον δέκτη.

----------


## Papas00zas

Σου προτείνω τον Digital line HDT 440 RF που τον εχω 8 μηνες και είναι τέλειος. Παίζει και πάρα πολλά αρχεία.

----------


## gega

Έχοντας και εγώ τον LV6TBOXHD-A2 έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε δυνατό σήμα ο δέκτης μπουκώνει και δεν μπορεί να δείξει ορισμένα κανάλια.
				Ίσως ένας μεταβαλόμενος εξασθενητής σήματος (~3ευρώ) να βοηθήσει

----------


## esestav

> Έχοντας και εγώ τον LV6TBOXHD-A2 έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε δυνατό σήμα ο δέκτης μπουκώνει και δεν μπορεί να δείξει ορισμένα κανάλια.
>                 Ίσως ένας μεταβαλόμενος εξασθενητής σήματος (~3ευρώ) να βοηθήσει


Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με το σήμα κατέληξα οτι κάτι έχει καεί στον δέκτη.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ioannis32

Παιδια καλησπερα,επειδη αφορα την ιδια μαρκα δεκτη να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα,θελω να σας ρωτησω για αυτον τον δεκτη LIFEVIEW LV6TBOXHDA2 και το τηλεκοντρολ του παρεδωσε πνευμα,ρωτησα στο e-shop και μου ειπαν οτι το εχουν 10ευρω(!!). Με ενα προχειρο ψαξιμο λεω να δοκιμασω με αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/usb-100-tv-remo...o-p-PER.850051 αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα κανει για τον δεκτη και αν θα το δεχονται πισω στο καταστημα. Εσεις παιδια μηπως εχετε να προτεινεται καποιο τηλεκοντρολ? ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## esestav

> Παιδια καλησπερα,επειδη αφορα την ιδια μαρκα δεκτη να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα,θελω να σας ρωτησω για αυτον τον δεκτη LIFEVIEW LV6TBOXHDA2 και το τηλεκοντρολ του παρεδωσε πνευμα,ρωτησα στο e-shop και μου ειπαν οτι το εχουν 10ευρω(!!). Με ενα προχειρο ψαξιμο λεω να δοκιμασω με αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/usb-100-tv-remo...o-p-PER.850051 αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα κανει για τον δεκτη και αν θα το δεχονται πισω στο καταστημα. Εσεις παιδια μηπως εχετε να προτεινεται καποιο τηλεκοντρολ? ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα



Καλησπέρα δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με 100% σιγουριά. Θεωρώ πως δουλεύει.  Έχω 2-3 όμοια χειριστήρια, ειναι πολυ ευκολο στον προγραμματισμο. Κατεβασε το προγραμμα της εταιρειας και ψαξε αν περιεχετε στην βαση δεδομενων του.  Οσο μπορω νσ θυμηθω στο προηγουμενο μοντελο τηλεχειριστηριου της tele  δουλευε. 

Σταύρος

----------


## Ioannis32

Καλησπερα Σταυρο,σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες καταρχην,στη περιγραφη αυτου του τηλεκοντρολ που εχω γραψει ποιο πανω ειδα ενα σαιτ και κατεβασα αυτο http://prntscr.com/eg2tw9 που ειναι (μαλλον) για αυτο το κοντρολ. εψαξα να δω μηπως υπαρχει μεσα η εταιρια και την εχει και βλεπω αυτα http://prntscr.com/eg2ugb. για τον δεκτη _LV6TBOXHDA2 ποιο απο ολα νομιζεις οτι ειναι?_

----------


## esestav

> Καλησπερα Σταυρο,σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες καταρχην,στη περιγραφη αυτου του τηλεκοντρολ που εχω γραψει ποιο πανω ειδα ενα σαιτ και κατεβασα αυτο http://prntscr.com/eg2tw9 που ειναι (μαλλον) για αυτο το κοντρολ. εψαξα να δω μηπως υπαρχει μεσα η εταιρια και την εχει και βλεπω αυτα http://prntscr.com/eg2ugb. για τον δεκτη _LV6TBOXHDA2 ποιο απο ολα νομιζεις οτι ειναι?_


Διάνα έπεσες το σωστό προγραμμα διαλεξες. Ειμαι σε διαδικασια μετακομισεις και τα χω ολα πακεταρισμενα. Εχω σε καποιο λαπτοπ το αρχειο που διαβασα απο το κοντρολ και αντεγραψα στο usb 300 της tele το παλαιοτερο μοντελο. Εχω και το usb100 που χρησιμοποιω για αλλο δεκτη. Αν ξεπακεταρω θα βρω τον δεκτη θα  το τσεκαρω. Οπως και να χει πιστευω οτι θα δουλεψει το κοντρολ ακομη και αν το μοντελο ειναι παραπλησιο. Στο παλαιοτερο μοντελο ειχα βρει με δοκιμες καποιο αλλο που δουλευε με διαφορετικο ονομα. Στην καινουρια βαση δεδομενων θα το χουν και ισως ειναι αυτο που δειχνεις στο σκρινσοτ.

Καλημερα σου

----------


## manolo

To πρόγραμμα που προγραμματίζει τα χειριστήρια USB100, USB300 κλπ. το έχω και από ότι είδα στη database του - η οποία είναι ενημερωμένη - για τον LIFEVIEW έχει για το μοντέλο LV6TBOX4SD. Απ' όσο νομίζω αν το προγραμματίσεις γι αυτό το μοντέλο, δεν θα 'χεις πρόβλημα και με το δικό σου.

----------


## Ioannis32

οκ παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας,οποτε θα προχωρησω σε αγορα του τηλεχειριστηριου. Να ελπιζω σε οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια χρειαστω στην εγκατασταση? κατι αλλο παιδια, εχετε δοκιμασει με εφαρμογη στο κινητο να αλλαξετε απο κει τα καναλια? (για τον lifeview)

----------


## manolo

Ο,τι θέλεις..η εγκατάσταση είναι πανεύκολη. Απλά ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες...Μερικά μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών σου κάνουν οι ίδιοι τον προγραμματισμό του χειριστηρίου χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος, οπότε το παίρνεις έτοιμο..

----------


## Ioannis32

Παιδια εχω προβλημα,δεν μπορω να το φτιαξω. Μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?

----------


## manolo

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
θα κατεβάσεις το πρόγραμμα RCCreator από το site της TELE και μετά θα ακολουθήσεις βήμα-βήμα τις οδηγίες που έχει στο χαρτάκι στη συσκευασία του telecontrol. Θα χρειαστείς ένα USB to mini USB καλώδιο νομίζω για να συνδέσεις το control στον υπολογιστή. Τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθείς ο,τι λέει το manual στη συσκευασία.

----------


## Ioannis32

τα εκανα αλλα τιποτα, σε παρακαλω πολυ θα μπορουσαμε να το δουμε μαζι βημα βημα. γιατι α αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ελατωματικο να προλαβω να το γυρισω πισω σημερα

----------


## manolo

Δεν προγραμματίζεται καθόλου;; σου εμφανίζει κάποιο μήνυμα error ή δείχνει ότι προγραμματίζεται αλλά δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο δέκτης;

----------


## Ioannis32

σε αυτες τις οδηγιες http://remotecontrols.gr/index/RCCreator-manual-gr.pdf  κανω αποτο ενα μεχρι το 7 (τα πανω) μετα το παω στην τηλεοραση αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα. αναβει το λαμπακι στο τηλεχειριστηριο αλλα τιποτα

----------


## Ioannis32

δες εδω http://prntscr.com/eid12f εχω δοκιμασει ολους τους τυπους και σε κανενα δεν αλλαζει καναλι ουτε ενταση τιποτα.

----------


## Ioannis32

...τελικα η μαρκα δεν ηταν not only tv ( http://prntscr.com/eigjsx )  αλλα lifeview ( http://prnt.sc/eigixr ).........

----------

